# Solved: Installing Windows Mobile Device Center



## GraffitiFan (Oct 26, 2010)

I was looking for a solution to my problem, and I found this post by "nplatzer" which describes exactly my problem, posted in 2008 with no solution. The post I'm referring says this:

"I have been trying to install Windows Mobile Device Center and every time I try to install it, I get error messages that the system "found driver software for my device but encountered an error while attempting to install it. This operation returned because the timeout expired." What can I do to make this software install? The file I am trying to install is drvupdate-86.exe."

The differences with mi case is that I'm using Windows 7 64 bits, and because of that I was trying the 64 bits version "drvupdate-amd64" instead of the drvupdate-86.exe for the 32 bit version.

At Microsoft site, there's no reference for any bug concerning the Windows Mobile Device Center. Its like if there were no chance for failure.

If someone has an idea, I'd be very thankful. My last hope it's trying to reinstall the whole OS, maybe trying with the 32 bit version


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

whatever the error message is, google site:microsoft.com [error message]

you don't have to put the entire error message, just until the results get refined enough to become manageable.


----------



## GraffitiFan (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you gfne
The problem is that the error message was very unspecific, as I said "There was an error installing new driver, contact the manufacturer". Anyway, I solved the problem reinstalling de OS. I think that OS was corrupt, and with the reinstallation I solved some other issues that were bothering me.


----------

